# V's gaining popularity?



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

So im not sure if this is a case of now I have one so we see them everywhere or what. But does anyone else think the V is gaining in popularity? A older guy I work with just showed me a picture of his daughters new puppy, a V. We were going for a walk the other day and saw and met a neighbor that has a 3 year old V and a GSP. We went to the beach on Sunday and randomly met a vizsla and owner. and a couple other random people new he was a V right away. It seems like not long ago no one new what breed these dogs were. Don't get me wrong I love meeting V owners and their dogs. We seem to be a different breed of dog owner and when we meet one another we have the feeling of comradery even with a complete stranger. I just hope that the breed isn't going through a phase of popularity driven by the breeds looks and "best dog web searches". I researched this breed for a few years and my brother in law has had V's for years. All this and when I got my first V I was still completely overwhelmed. 
Just don't won't to see the dogs get a bad rap by people buying these dogs and having no idea what they are getting into.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our little guy Gus is 4 months old. We take him everywhere we go. Very, very seldom does anyone know what breed of dog he is. I would say maybe 3 people we've come across knew what breed he was. None of the others had even heard of Vizsla. It's kinda funny because when I tell them they seem to ignore me. 
Like you, I did much research before getting Gus. He has absolutely stolen our hearts BUT this breed is definitely not for everyone. I consider myself a very patient person and am able to do a lot more with Gus than my fiancee can. That being said, he has really tested me the past few days! I'm not sure if it's his age, the heat, or what but he's into everything - jumping on counters, not listening when he's called, and getting into stuff he knows he shouldn't. He's also started grabbing my leg when I have to be on the phone. I know it's all for attention but it's not all cute. I would never, ever give up on him or his training. (Just needed to vent!) He requires a lot of attention and exercise. Oh and patience!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha! Yes us puppy owners need to be able to vent to one another. Funny how they can be little angles one day and the next turn around andakenyou pull your hair out! ;D
Most times when people ask me what he is and I tell them I get either a yea I thought so, or a confused look followed by the head nod and them saying oh yea ok. Like they new but forgot but really had no idea


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I didn't know vizslas existed until I watched the TV show called Pick a Puppy. Then it wasn't until a few years later that we just out of the blue decided to see what they were about and went to visit a local breeder and her puppies and then the research began. Then the hunt was on....... phone calls and waiting lists. I spent a few weeks looking and then just happened into the litter that got me Dharma. 
Dharma just turned 1 and is a total unruly brat when she doesn't get enough exercise. She is not listening or paying attention and for some reason she always seems to need to chew or have our body parts in her mouth. Not to mention that she is crazy when she flings her head her feet or her toys around. Some but very few people know what kind of dog Dharma is unless they have friends or family who have them. Often a conversation does ensue.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Everyone I come across has no clue what kind of dog my Koda is. I have not come across one person that has heard of a Vizsla. Most ask what she is a mix of, some after telling them she is a Vizsla then think she is a designer mix, and some just have no clue and look confused. I have to be honest sometimes I just say she is mix I don't want people to see her beauty and not know how different they are from other dogs. If I have time to tell them what I am dealing with now and what they need from us then I tell them she is a Vizsla. I just envision a bunch of Vizslas in kennels because people see her and then want one. It could be kind of presumptuous of me but I feel very protective of the breed now.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Lots of V breeders right now, lots of litters, lots of folks paying good money for pups. These are very trendy and common dogs in major west coast cities. Better city recognition than country, in fact, among the non-hunting population. You can hardly visit a dog park in Seattle without bumping into another Vizsla or three.

Even in a mid-sized town in the US Midwest we see few Vs at the lone dog park. Most dog-savvy folks recognize the breed, up there with Weimeraners in recognition-factor.

Anyway, yes, this is a very trendy dog. If you ever were sad that your Converse sneakers and Pabst Blue Ribbon were converted into yuppie/hipster icons, well, now your V has been, too, and you'll be seeing many more of them. You may not feel quite as special since the breed isn't that rare anymore, but at least your dog will have more like-minded playmates?

Breeders will turn a buck. It's market forces. Invisible hands. I honestly don't think these dogs are that much more work than most other active dog breed. A reasonably active family should be fine. And families that aren't reasonably active should stick to Mastiffs, anyway. Mastiffs are great at sitting with you by the computer all day! 

I almost got a Mastiff so I could just sit by my computer all day and do nothing but eat potato chips and grow comfortably large, but my doctor told me I'd better go with the V to help keep me running and biking down my high blood pressure.

Works great! Why don't we see more hokey Web stories touting the exercise and health benefits of Vs? Much more companionable than a gym pass.

Cheers,
-MrA
p.s. A little tongue in cheek here. I think we will see many more rescue Vs and V-mixed breed in the future, there's an around 7-year-old Vizsla at the shelter here right now in Illinois, if anyone is looking at adopting middle age settled dog PM me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While they maybe trendy and the amount of breeders increase, I don't see a huge increase in the amount of pups from proven dogs.
Some of us still use these dogs for the reasons they were first bred. I can easily pick up a dog to exercise with, but a true hunting companion takes much more research.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I know for fact that our breeder does a lot of research into who she uses to breed with. They have titles in hunting and show. But they are also bred for the best health reasons. I got our dog because of her personality traits for the breed as they seemed to fit our family needs. There may be lots of breeders. Are they all responsible? And often why are there waiting lists? A good breeder will often screen prospective dog owners before approving the purchase of one of their pups. Just what my experience has been.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was not downing your breeder.
Just saying that there has not been a big increase in quality breeders. So the V being the new it dog to have brings out people that are just wanting to make a quick buck off the trend. Prospective buyers, that are new to purchasing puppies do not always know how much homework needs to be done on a breeder, and their bloodlines. They see a red wrinkly puppy and its love at first sight.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Agreed, TexasRed. I also think great breeders make very little money on a litter in comparison to their time and effort.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my first V in the early 70's - have had 1-2 in my life ever since - in the begining could go 10yrs without seeing another V - now see them in tV ads - if not careful BEAUTY will kill the BREED - when we say - not 4 everyone - we should say - your lifestyle has 2 fit the lifestyle of a well bred V - I do know this - a great breeder will start a V revolution in their area - this is how it should V !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Vizslas are definitely getting popular. There are three or four in the mile radius we life in. Luckily, we live in a dog friendly town and our pups are our babies - very active lifestyles, etc. 

The beauty of the breed, as pike said, is very concerning. My father in law desperately wants a vizsla. He has an overweight six year old lab who lives in an outdoor kennel and can barely sit -- I do everything I can to discourage him from ever getting a vizsla


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

mlwindc said:


> Vizslas are definitely getting popular. There are three or four in the mile radius we life in. Luckily, we live in a dog friendly town and our pups are our babies - very active lifestyles, etc.
> 
> The beauty of the breed, as pike said, is very concerning. My father in law desperately wants a vizsla. He has an overweight six year old lab who lives in an outdoor kennel and can barely sit -- I do everything I can to discourage him from ever getting a vizsla


Exactly what I'm worried about with the more popular the breed becomes


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

First V. I will have to take the all the blame for this breed becoming more popular. Sorry, I'm a trend setter. ;D

In seriousness though, I hope others think this through. We actually waited until we moved and was settled in before finally getting serious in our search. Every breeder we talked to either interviewed pretty well or recommended us. (With exception of he puppy mill) 

I hope this doesn't change too much since it would be easy for the breed to get a rep as unmanageable. I could see folks falling in love at a shelter and bringing them back a few weeks later. 

Not going to lie though, Dudley is throwing a puppy fit in his crate as I write this. (I have the nerve to not be in his line of site). Entering week two with him and I have to admit he truly demands a lot of attention. I knew that coming into this, but wow. I mean, wow. Thankfully, I'm working planned hours, done with all that college stuff and side projects are at a minimum.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

18 years ago when we got our 1st V, NOBODY knew what he was. Practically every day we'd hear: "What a beautiful dog! What breed is it?". Now, it's: "Is that a Vizsla?". Maybe not every day, but almost.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

They're definitely gaining popularity in the Austin area. There still isn't anyone in my neighborhood with a V that I am aware of, but if you go downtown they're everywhere. My husband and I joke that we had a Vizsla before they were "cool".


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Eddiemoto said:


> Not going to lie though, Dudley is throwing a puppy fit in his crate as I write this. (I have the nerve to not be in his line of site). Entering week two with him and I have to admit he truly demands a lot of attention. I knew that coming into this, but wow. I mean, wow.


I have learned no matter how much I looked at videos and searched the web and learned things about the V, I could never really understand until I actually had her. The zoomies and shark attacks you can't understand until you actually witness it. They really are different then any dog I've ever come in contact with. When I tell people she has biting attacks they all try to chalk it up to normal puppy bites ( hahahaha if they only knew). But she has stolen all our hearts and I couldn't imagine life without her.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Case in point. This petmd web article lists the vizsla as a top ten kids dog. 

http://www.pet360.com/slideshow/dog/lifestyle/top-10-dogs-for-kids/7/578A3TeBOUyFOPkpcmktiA


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think everyone considering a Vizsla should spent significant time with one. I have several friends who thought they wanted one and have seen us raising our 2 boys, and have since changed their mind. They are gorgeous and sweet but such a commitment.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Da - I trust no dog around children - mine yours or anyone else - in public with PIKE - who is well socialized with my 4 grandchildren - if asked if my child can pet him - the answer is always NO !!!!!! have no idea how the child will act - do know what pushes PIKE's buttons


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Daul77 said:


> Case in point. This petmd web article lists the vizsla as a top ten kids dog.
> 
> http://www.pet360.com/slideshow/dog/lifestyle/top-10-dogs-for-kids/7/578A3TeBOUyFOPkpcmktiA


From the article 
*energetic families with older kids. *
Most young kids are not up for shark attacks, and a puppy that flies around the house at warp speed. There are people that are fully capable of handling young kids and Vs, but some are not.
I would think it would take twice the dedication to make it happen. 

No two dogs are the same, just as no two kids are the same.
If I have a house full of people, I put the dogs up.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Daul77 said:


> Case in point. This petmd web article lists the vizsla as a top ten kids dog.
> 
> http://www.pet360.com/slideshow/dog/lifestyle/top-10-dogs-for-kids/7/578A3TeBOUyFOPkpcmktiA


I can't believe how many rescue and craigslist items I have seen that says something like... We now have kids and our V, Fido, is too much. *THEN*, a little later they will say Fido is great with kids. UUUUGGGGHHHH.


----------



## Steve Kipp (May 11, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm having trouble finding a V puppy. I'm not looking in the paper and trying to stay with a reputable breeder but it's not like trying to find a Lab, Golden....or a Pit Bull (which every shelter and every Craiglist section is filled with)


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hmmm, I'm having trouble finding a V puppy. I'm not looking in the paper and trying to stay with a reputable breeder but it's not like trying to find a Lab, Golden....or a Pit Bull (which every shelter and every Craiglist section is filled with)


What part of the country/world are you in?
Maybe it's just my area (Midwest) or area of town. But almost daily I run into someone who knows he's a V. 
I will say a lot of people in my area of town are hunters, or outdoors or very active runners and such. So maybe that has something to so with it. As I am a triathlete and every time I came across one on the trails I was that guy I'm now referring to. Saying oh! Great looking V. I want one so bad!


----------



## Steve Kipp (May 11, 2014)

I'm here in Kansas City


----------

